# Perks of being a war photographer



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Getting views like this


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW. Amazing!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome photo mate.

Daz


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great photo, but more of a "purp" than a perk for me. Me and heights don't get on!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

That is awsome, apart from the war bit, you've got a great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jafco (Nov 17, 2012)

Now you have started your going to have to post some more. 

Good to see something great coming out of a war, even if it is only a picture.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

puppag said:


> That is awsome, apart from the war bit, you've got a great job! Thanks for sharing.


Not me! This will explain more with another couple of shots.

http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/12/is-this-the-job-with-the-best-views-of-the-world/

Click on the link in the final comment and watch the video!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

S63 said:


> Not me! This will explain more with another couple of shots.
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/12/is-this-the-job-with-the-best-views-of-the-world/


How cool is that, thanks for the link.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stunning and a close up up of the pilot would be amazing


----------



## dickievxr (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool that pic is amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

That's amazing buddy


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

S63 said:


> Getting views like this


Christ, that is awesome........


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

That view is awesome but on the other hand respect to what you do as i really would not like to see some of the things you would have to


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Absolutely awesome. I love planes/helicopters and that would be just a dream. Very nice.

Stevie


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Great photo and great aircraft, pity we don't have any Harriers of our own anymore.


----------

